# Craigslist find of walnut



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

I found an ad on craigslist for fresh cut walnut free for the taking. So i went out grabbed




































about 10 chunks and brought them home.

My question is when I sliced one open it had the creaming color of common walnut. I'm not to familiar with walnut so will it turn that shade of brown while drying or am I stuck with this color. The last photo of the ends has latex paint on them its not the color of actual wood.


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure looks like soft maple to me


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^yeah, I had my reservations.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, that isnt walnut. I also would guess maple.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea that is a big 10-4..this is not walnut…the bark and the inside tell this story..sorry you didnt get what you thought you were going to get..but you can always use it ..im sure you will have some nice looking wood regardless…


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks guys for the replies. A little disappointed that it wasn't walnut but hey it was FREE!!! And yes I'm sure I can make something good out of it still. By the way what pointers could you give me on how you all knew it was maple. I googled all I could and all I could find was walnut when comparing the bark.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

The color of the wood, if it were walnut it would have had a darker brown center of the log, with a creamy color to the outside. Plus that bark is different from the walnut trees I see around here. The color of the wood in the 2nd picture is pretty far off from walnut. Still a good project in there if you can get it milled and dried. The price was good.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It might not be walnut, but it's desirable nonetheless! And for free, you're the champion. I think you'll have a lot of fun with it.

A picture's worth a thousand words, right? Here's what your fellow LJs are describing above. This is a walnut log resawed and dimensioned.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Yknow Al a real testosterone laden male would have done that with an axe..
Next time ask, I'll loan you my dad's double bitted Sager..

;-}


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Bertha_ pictures are worth a thousand words. Thank you for posting those photos that really helps me out.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Racer's right! I should be ashamed of myself I'll hacksaw a railroad tie tonight for penance.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Be sure to use a dull hacksaw….


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

upside down….


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just got a piece of tie for the shop. I'd like it cut in half. Al, since your in the mood.


----------



## oblowme (May 20, 2011)

Flags should have poped at 'free' walnut.
Also it is often mentioned logs are 'resawn' Logs are 'sawn' boards and cants are 'resawn' not logs. How can you 're' anything that has not been done once in the first place?


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

The bark looks a little like Butternut, which is kind of like a white walnut..


----------



## oblowme (May 20, 2011)

The bark looks very little like Butternut and another common name for it is White Walnut It's not 'kinda like' it is.
The wood in question is Soft Maple AKA Red Maple


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I ran across a butternut tree a while back that looked exactly like that picture above, which looks similar to the OP picture, mr grouchy pants


----------



## shakeyhands (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey hey there WoodRme, Two years ago when we had our big storm a doctor living about 4 or 5 miles from me sent word that he had a large walnut tree uprooted on his place and he wanted it gone. The price was right so now I have a stack of nice walnut lumber which has air dried now for two years. Sometimes we just luck out!!!


----------



## oblowme (May 20, 2011)

Damn shakey, where's that doc live? Does he have any more likely to fall down?

Super- your picture is meaningless, it could match any of several dozen species.
But if you want to stick with it the diff is BN bark is lightly fisured and tight, usually a brown in color (kinda like the pic) with tan/orange inner bark, the twigs are smooth and feature a chambered pith. On the otherhand it could be Green or Brown Ash, both it and BN have pinatly compound leaves and could be mistaken for one another.
Soft Maple bark is gray/black in color, medium fisured and has flakes that are easily dislodged. The inner bark is red. The twigs are bare and solid. The leaves bare no resembalance to BN at all.
I am not grumpy, there is alot of misinformation out there.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.. yeah I know what each looks like. I'm making the observation that I have seen both with my own eyes and the bark patterns of both the above butternut and maple pictures are similar. (src for the butternut pic). Given what looks like a fairly younger tree, as shown in the OP pictures, it does resemble Butternut to an extent. I'm not saying that it *is* butternut, I'm saying it kind of looks like butternut. No need to go all wikipedia on me, I can tell the difference


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

OK OK Ok come on, my question has been answered and thank you all for the great input. I just wanted a simple answer not a congressional debate.


----------



## oblowme (May 20, 2011)

Wiki has nothing to do with it, I write from memory, BTDT


----------

